# Has anyone ever tried raising seasonal killi's?



## Garuf (17 Aug 2010)

I'm looking for a summer project to give me something to do, I realised I don't have the money to set up my nanos just yet but I can spare enough to try one of the all inclusive killi-kits that are on ebay + I have the added bonus of having 4 empty tanks kicking about for the project, does anyone know how hard it is? Any particularly easy species? What about salt and temperature? I've read 20c is fine also, some people say they need salt, others they don't?

Any helps will be gratefully received.


----------



## dw1305 (17 Aug 2010)

Hi all,
I kept _Nothobranchius guentheri _ for a couple of generations, they were reasonably easy to keep, but very aggressive. I fed mine on mosquito larvae and fruit-flies in a small tank (about 25l.) with lots of hornwort (_Ceratophyllum_). I used 50:50 rain\hard tap water without adding salt or a heater, but I did have a sponge filter. They spawned in the peat, and I just dried it out to damp after they had spawned, and re-wetted it in the spring (a compete generation ran from eggs in March to dead in October). The fry are really small, and if I kept them again as well as using a lot of moss, I'd try feeding them banana or walter worms.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Dan Crawford (17 Aug 2010)

I'm keeping N_othobranchius guentheri_ at the moment, 1 male and 2 females. I'm keeping them in about 4 inches of water in my paludarium along with my frogs. My water is almost pitch black as i've used peat as the substrate for the paludarium, i'm using 75% RO with 25% hard tap water. The PH is 6.5 but i couldn't tell you the TDS coz my TDS meter seems to read in the language of wup wup, m/su or something LOL
They are stunning fish and if they spawn i'll be well chuffed coz i'll be gutted if they pop their clogs any time soon, so cool and really clever.

Good luck with it Garuf, well worth a go if you have the time and money


----------



## squiggley (17 Aug 2010)

Kept the above mentioned species. 
If you get the hatch dates right then they really are "just add.water". Within minutes I had 30 fry hatch. Great fun


----------



## Ed Seeley (17 Aug 2010)

I've got some guentheri eggs and have also kept N.korthausae Red.  Cracking fish but to raise them and get great fish you need to give them lots of live food, starting with baby brine shrimp and do daily water changes.  Don't crowd them to get the best growth.  I added some salt as they were growing to prevent velvet and then reduced the amount as they got older.  Great fish and the kids in class loved them.  BTW korthausae aren't as aggressive as the guentheri so you can keep more males together.


----------



## a1Matt (17 Aug 2010)

I've kept a trio of simpsonichthys stellatus in a 10l nano with peat substrate.
No luck breeding them, but beautiful fish (did not realise they were killis when I saw them, not that other killis are not nice, just that these were quite different to what I expected from killis!) and I thoroughly enjoyed keeping them.
I expect I will try again with killis at some point in the future.

http://www.cynolebias.org/public/Genus/ ... llatus.htm


----------



## mlgt (17 Aug 2010)

Also has anyone tried raising killis from the egg form? I see some places sell the eggs.


----------



## Garuf (17 Aug 2010)

Yeah, from eggs is what I'm asking about, the ones I like best are "full black" northo's they're absolutely stunning.


----------



## Garuf (17 Aug 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Killifish-Nothobr ... ltDomain_0

Thanks everyone for the tips and experience, do you think being out of the house for most of the day time will matter? I know hygiene is a huge thing with breeding also I wouldn't be able to give numerous feedings throughout the day probably only 4 at the very most?


----------



## Garuf (17 Aug 2010)

http://www.warehouse-aquatics.co.uk/gif ... 5104.html#


----------



## squiggley (17 Aug 2010)

Have a look on http://www.aquabid.com.

Just watch out for the postage on the cheap ($1) ones


----------

